# Scout's Fun Match Video



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

I took Scout to another fun match today and decided to enter everything this time--adult handling, conformation, rally-o, and obedience. We started out with adult handling when she was a little wild but I managed to take 4th in the class overall. Then we went in for breed (only golden), then for sporting group. I don't think I did as good of a job showing her today as I did a few weeks ago. The ground was lumpy and I was more nervous. Still, she got fourth in group even after breaking out into a pace! Ack! (I look forward to getting her clearances in the spring and roadworking her).

Then we moved on to Rally. I did not do a walk-through, I have not been practicing or even reviewing the signs before stepping in the ring. I only glanced a few times at the pattern. :curtain: But in watching the video I think we did a lot better than what I felt. The judge said she was having a hard time trying to find something to fault us on--until the end. You'll see that, lol.

We finally moved on to obedience after all that and it was early afternoon and getting hot. I am pretty happy with how she did, considering all the other running around we did before obedience. We got knocked 2 points because I held my hand out too long for the finish signal. We also got knocked for a bump on the Figure 8 which we are working on, a crooked sit, and some lagging. I am going to study the video to see how I can fix that and what's causing it. I think it might be my turns which means I need more work as a handler. I was really bad on off-leash heeling and I think I really threw her off. For some reason I was anticipating changing directions in the wrong direction. Not good. Overall she lacked some of the pep she had the other week and didn't do her flip finish. But, we did a lot today and it was hot. Some day when I am ready to show her for real I will make sure to keep her rested and wound up 

As usual, constructive criticism on any of it is welcome. I am always looking to get better.\


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Oh, and I forgot the best part! We got the highest scoring dog in obedience at the match and first in rally somehow! There were 22 dogs in obedience.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

You guys looked great<:

The only thing I noticed possibly on the offleash was possibly a little hesitation on your part. She was fully responding to you throughout, which is great to see.  

Figure 8 - if you figure out how to fix some of the bumping and lagging, please share. It's the reason why I was obsessing about f8'ing the last two months. -.-


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Yeah, I am thinking a lot of our heeling mistakes are because of my poor leading so I need to step it up and practice. I don't know what I was thinking but I tried to turn left twice when I was suppose to go another direction and it really messed her up. I also think my turns could be smoother.

I was shocked when I was told that I could have been completely flunked for my hand signal. I was tired and didn't think about it, but I will definitely read the obedience manual carefully again before we ever compete--plus get some input from our trainer who is an obedience judge with a UDX dog (had to retire her dog half way on the way to an OTCH).

I am also bummed that our in-between exercise release wasn't as good as normal. I pretty much never train with food or toys anymore--especially on heeling. It's all about having a good wrestle and jumping around at the end which she loves. Today she seemed kind of out of it--she might've been tired or a little stressed. She is a young dog.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I didn't notice the hand signal (because the judge was in the way).  

I vaguely remember that if you use the hand signal, it has to be quick movement. You do get docked points if it is held out too long or is judged to be extra handling (basically you using your hand to guide the dog back).

I pray my dog is as out of it as yours was when we show next.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I couldn't see the video (it's my computer) but it sounds like a GREAT weekend!!! Congratulations on the high score in obedience, too!!!! You guys are really on a roll these days.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

hotel4dogs said:


> I couldn't see the video (it's my computer) but it sounds like a GREAT weekend!!! Congratulations on the high score in obedience, too!!!! You guys are really on a roll these days.


Well, we haven't really been proven in anything yet but she'll be 18 months in another week and I think we are getting there real quick. Hopefully we'll get our rally title next month. If I'm really optimistic maybe we'll get pointed or at least place in conformation, but--the fact that she doesn't carry hardly any coat (which in a larger scheme of things I don't think is incorrect, but probably not ring preferred) and is still immature. But hell, we'll have fun


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

hee hee Scout, I really did laugh out loud when I saw you rolling around on the grass. That is SO young golden behavior.

She's looking good, if only her handler could figure out which direction to walk! LOL! I do that sometimes in training, but before I go in the ring I watch the pattern and visualize myself doing it several times, and it seems to help.

You can't get NQ'd for holding a signal on a finish, because it's not a principle part of the exercise, but you can loose full points for it (finish is only worth 3 points). A signal has to be one continuous motion. If it had been, say, a drop signal in utility that you held, then yes it could be an NQ because it is considered giving an extra command on a principle part of an excercise.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Oh I forgot to mention - it's hard to tell from a video, so it might not be, but at times it looked like you were holding your hand a little too high and too far to the right while heeling. Think about covering your belly button with your hand. Some judges can get picky about making sure it's in the right position.

You guys make a great team and I look forward to hearing about your future trial experiences!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Loisiana said:


> Oh I forgot to mention - it's hard to tell from a video, so it might not be, but at times it looked like you were holding your hand a little too high and too far to the right while heeling. Think about covering your belly button with your hand. Some judges can get picky about making sure it's in the right position.


That's something I've always wondered about... and asked my current instructor (who is a judge) whether it mattered where my hand was during the heel. 

She said that during the on leash and figure eight, it didn't matter - as long as I kept it still and didn't move it around. So if I anchored my hand near my hip bone, it was OK as long as I kept it there until the end of the exercises.

But during the off leash, she said I had to keep the hand over my belly button. 

Now I'm confused again...


----------



## peeps (Sep 12, 2007)

You did great at all three!!! That was so fun to watch! You both had alot of fun!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

she told you right...doens't matter for on leash, but does for off leash. 

But, I find if you hold it slightly off during the on leash it becomes easy to forget and do it that way off leash accidentally.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Loisiana said:


> hee hee Scout, I really did laugh out loud when I saw you rolling around on the grass. That is SO young golden behavior.


This is one of the reasons why I think waiting to enter her in obedience for awhile longer is a good idea. Glad I have people around me to keep me grounded (and push me to train harder so that we can do better). Dogs are funny--the weirdest things can get to them. For the life of me I cannot figure out why she wanted to take out the cone and roll over in the grass, but it makes me laugh.



Loisiana said:


> She's looking good, if only her handler could figure out which direction to walk! LOL! I do that sometimes in training, but before I go in the ring I watch the pattern and visualize myself doing it several times, and it seems to help.


I know I know. Umm, do I at least get the excuse that I was busy in the other rings and didn't get to really watch anyone else do the pattern? : I did fine taking the directions as called on-leash but nerves or something got to me.



Loisiana said:


> You can't get NQ'd for holding a signal on a finish, because it's not a principle part of the exercise, but you can loose full points for it (finish is only worth 3 points). A signal has to be one continuous motion. If it had been, say, a drop signal in utility that you held, then yes it could be an NQ because it is considered giving an extra command on a principle part of an excercise.


That's probably what she meant--that I would have flunked that exercise. She has a little OTCH rescue corgi so I think she knows what she is doing


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I am very impressed. Well done.


----------

